# [Nota difusión] Nuevos compiladores para PIC (mikroElektronika)



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2010)

*mikroElektronika* lanza sus nuevos compiladores para PIC (30/09/2010)

​
*mikroElektronika* presenta las nuevas versión 4.10 de mikroC PRO, mikroBasic PRO y mikroPascal PRO para PIC. En la nueva versión de los compiladores está soportada la gama media mejorada de la familia PC16, se ha mejorado la velocidad de compilación en 3,5 veces, se incluyen nuevas bibliotecas y mucho más. También se ha añadido soporte para 57 nuevos chips y se introducen las instalaciones UAC-Ready, lo que les confiere compatibilidad total con Windows 7 y Vista. Las bibliotecas GLCD están equipadas con nuevas y potentes funciones,  y también se han puesto algunas “especias” en la sección de Ejemplos.

*más info.*

*mikroC PRO para PIC v4.10 *

*mikroBasic PRO para PIC v4.10* 

*mikroPascal PRO para PIC v4.10*

*Autor*
Redacción Elektor


----------



## Nepper (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesante...
Gracias por el dato, ya los reviso 

Era hora de que se manden una "Visteada"


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 2, 2010)

¿Para que esforzarse en hacerlo compatible para Vista? No se dan cuenta que nadie usa ese SO!!!
Excelente la compatibilidad para W7!.

Saludos!


----------



## snakewather (Oct 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Para que esforzarse en hacerlo compatible para Vista? No se dan cuenta que nadie usa ese SO!!!
> Excelente la compatibilidad para W7!.
> 
> Saludos!



jajajaj si tienes toda la razon ese vista nomas de vista y de lejitos!

GRACIAS!!! por la noticia habra que checar  las mejoras y las librerias en la version anterior cambiaron la forma de redactar algunas cosas como registros e Interrupciones  eso no me gusto jeejejej.


----------



## HADES (Oct 3, 2010)

Que bueno ver que ya hay nuevas herramientas disponibles

grax por la info!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lanzamiento del microC PRO para dsPIC30/33 y PIC24 v4.10 * (07/10/2010)





*mikroElektronika* presenta la nueva versión de mikroC PRO para dsPIC30/33 y PIC24 v4.10.
Esta nueva versión soporta 20 nuevos chip., 8 de los cuales pertenecen son nuevos dispositivos de la serie dsPIC33 “GS”.
Además se ha acelerado la velocidad de compilación hasta 3.5 veces e introduce nuevas librerías que mejoras las ya existentes.
Al entorno de desarrollo integrado (IDE) se le han agrado nuevas funciones y también se han introducido instalaciones UAC-Ready, lo que le confiere compatibilidad total con Windows 7 y Vista.
Las bibliotecas GLCD están dotadas de nuevas funciones y se ha “aderezado” la sección de Ejemplos.

*Más info & Download:*
*mikroElektronika*

*Autor*
Redacción Elektor


----------

